# Diamond Plating On Front Of Trailer



## Randey (Sep 20, 2004)

About 10 minutes after my wife and I drove off the lot from buying my new 28BHS I ran over a piece of metal and my back tire sent it backward and it impaled by trailer about a foot from the bottom in the front. The metal was half in my trailer and half in my storage area. the hole is about 1/2 inch wide and about 3 1/2 inches long.

I checked with my insurance and they would cover it after my $500 deductible. In looking at the hole I decided the best thing is to just put a piece of diamond plating over it and either glue and/or screw it to the trailer.

Can anyone tell me what is the best way to fixt the diamond plating to the trailer - glue, screws or rivets? Also how thick of a piece of diamond plating should I get.

Has anyone done this before and what should I expect in the way of problems.


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

Randey,
Try a search for diamond plate in this section. There has been quite a bit of discussion about this in the past.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Could you imagine what that would have done to someone on a motor cycle???

As Silesiaone said there was a lot of discussion on this subject, below are a couple of links.

Vinyl plate

Diamond plate

If it were not for the hole I would suggest color flex spray on bed liner. You can get it color matched to the Outback. It will stop most rocks from damaging the trailer but not sure it would have stopped that spear!


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

Randey, 
I just did this mod. I have no pictures to show you but its not hard. I had the same thing happen to our outback soon after we purchased it but it was a big chuck of rubber. I used 1/8" aluminum diamond plate. Sheared (cut) to 25" x 94". I purchased stainless steel self tapping screws ( same type of screws that mfg. uses but SS) and spread the hole pattern evenly across and down the plate. I have 6 screws across and 4 screws down for a total of maybe 22 or 24 screws. I found that there are not any studs inside the wall on that lower section of the trailer but you do have studs on the outside edges and the bottom so you need to have your bolt pattern close to the outside edges ( 1/2"). I removed the plastic edging around the frame behind the propane bottles so I could put the alumimun under it. You are limited on what the screws can hold because most are going to be in just the fiberglass skin so I caulked the back of the alum. with a silicone caulking all over it. Before you caulk you want to do a dry install to make sure your cut out around the frame fits the way you want it. When you install the screws start at the outside edge,you will hit the studs there and then work your way to the inside. Be careful not to over tighten the screws because you will strip out the fiberglass. The figerglass is strong enough to pull the two materials together. Use caulking on each screw. That's about it. Take your time. Mine looks great. I had my aluminum anodized before I installed. It adds a hard coating and changes the look. It does not have the shine that diamond plate has, it has a satin look and will not have to be polished like regular diamond plate. Aluminum will oxidized if you do not keep it clean. Look at some older truck tool boxes. You can also get colored anodizing done if you want colors. For anodizing it cost me 67.00. 
If you want to know more email me.

steve, rena, hanna, seth
04 26r
97 tahoe and lots of toys.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I did it pretty much the same way Slivengo did. I installed 3/16" alum. which I bought at the local metal supply yard, most towns have one, they cut it to size and I chalked with silicon and screwed it down with stainless self drill screws. I also found that I had to pre-drill the holes for a better fit. I didn't have mine anodizied but I did use three coats of clear automotive paint to stop the oxidation. This was easy to do and only took a couple of hours. Kirk


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey there... the other option... one I am currently exploring is to have Rhino coating or LineX or any other spray on bed liner material sprayed on the front... I just sent away for a sample of the Rhino liner stuff... they are able to do colors now... I am contemplating having white sprayed on the front... that way I don't have to worry about keeping the dp clean, not hitting studs, the adhesive coming off, etc....

Just another option to consider... others have had it done so I know it is possible...

Allsixofus


----------

